# Rach 3



## AliceD

I am going to be in London between the 26th and 31st May. I was wondering if by some stroke of luck there will be a performance of the Rach 3 anywhere IN London or the vicinities.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Mr Salek

If it's the symphony you mean, I'm performing this in The Anvil in Basingstoke on the 29th with the Hampshire County Youth Orchestra.


----------



## AliceD

i was talking about the Rach 3 in D minor...sorry i should have been more specific. I willbe in London from May26th till 31st :s your concert is on the 29th april. If it were may i would have come

thanks for the info xx


----------



## Mr Salek

Sorry, I just realised after shutting down. Too much on my mind these days :s


----------



## Zombie Woof

Hello,
As you mentioned the Rach 3 I recalled that the Philharmonia are including it in their forthcoming season. Unhappily their only London performance of it is in Feb, with Berezovsky.
I've scanned the various online concert diaries but to no avail.


----------



## Mathias

I was in London some weeks ago, searching my butt off for someone playing Rach 3 around the city, but unfortunatly, noone was.


----------



## toughcritic

It's difficult to catch a decent performance of this piece... not too many play it, even fewer play it well.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

I have conducted this once and seen it live 3 times. On all 4 occasions there was much disarray between piano and orchestra, usually because the pianist modifies the tempo from bar to bar on the basis of the technical difficulty of each bar, not rubato.

Terribly difficult.


----------

